# Avoid Victoria Park Keighley



## larryn (Apr 22, 2013)

WARNING TO ALL.
My wife shows dogs as a hobby and as such we travel to various parts of the country, however we had booked a show at the Victoria Halls for sunday so we decided to take motor home on saturday and park on the site after GOOGLE EARTHing it.
So arrived 15:00 hrs got set up went for a walk all ok returned nicely settled then about 10:30pm all hell let loose on the sides of the van. Instict kicked in run out screaming to see youths running off gave chase and at 64 can still run however they went to ground i stayed away from the van near to where they were and i heard them coming back where big mistake i confronted a group of about 8 asian youths aged between 15 - 18 after lots of verbal i walked back to my tearful wife and MH as i walked away stones were being thrown one actually caught my back cutting it. Immediate action telephoned 999 who were on the ball came took statement and stated i had parked in the worst possible place in Keighly as it was a highly populated asian community that had lots of problems.
Upon inspection luckily about a dozen eggs had been thrown glad windows were all ok.
Police then took us to a car wash were we cleaned the MH they waited for us and took us to a safe parking area at Homebase were we had a sleepless night
CONCLUSION
MH nil damage to MH, wife never wants to wild camp again (Only been MHing 6months)
AND NO we didnt save the eggs for breakfast.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Avoid Victoria Park Keighly*



larryn said:


> WARNING TO ALL.
> My wife shows dogs as a hobby and as such we travel to various parts of the country, however we had booked a show at the Victoria Halls for sunday so we decided to take motor home on saturday and park on the site after GOOGLE EARTHing it.
> So arrived 15:00 hrs got set up went for a walk all ok returned nicely settled then about 10:30pm all hell let loose on the sides of the van. Instict kicked in run out screaming to see youths running off gave chase and at 64 can still run however they went to ground i stayed away from the van near to where they were and i heard them coming back where big mistake i confronted a group of about 8 asian youths aged between 15 - 18 after lots of verbal i walked back to my tearful wife and MH as i walked away stones were being thrown one actually caught my back cutting it. Immediate action telephoned 999 who were on the ball came took statement and stated i had parked in the worst possible place in Keighly as it was a highly populated asian community that had lots of problems.
> Upon inspection luckily about a dozen eggs had been thrown glad windows were all ok.
> ...


I think you were Mad ,Brave and very lucky .


----------



## larryn (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks at the time i was raging and think most people would have done similar. There again it proves these kids have no respect to people or property


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I agree with Evs54 and one of the reasons wild camping doesn't appeal to me, I need to feel safe or won't sleep.

We've only recently started using brit stops and have enjoyed the experience so far but last weekend stayed at a pub with a fairly rowdy crowd which made me edgy


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm sorry you had to go through that, I grew up in one of the villages nearish and would not venture in that area after dark. It is a white person no go area after dark. Sad to say but true.

The police station is just on the other side of the main road A650 so they would have been able to ge to you quickly.

I guess the homebase was the Bingley one so a better area out of the way.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I think you were unlucky, we have been wild camping for the last 18 years without any problems like that, Our only problems are the rozzers moving us on..


ray


----------



## larryn (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks folks think will take time for wife to be persuaded to wildcamp again FINGERS CROSSED. As for the police excellent service even escorting me to a safer area abt 3 miles from where incident happened.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

larryn said:


> Thanks folks think will take time for wife to be persuaded to wildcamp again FINGERS CROSSED. As for the police excellent service even escorting me to a safer area abt 3 miles from where incident happened.


Sorry to hear of your bad experience. Glad you are alright. I drove through that area back in September on my way from Lake District to Newark. You just can't tell by looking, can you? It's Russian roulette. There are definitely 2 camps on this site - those who wild as first choice and those who don't/won't. I'm with the latter group, having taken advice from my Dutch friends who've motorhomed for many years. I'd rather spend the money!


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

shame no one listened to Enoch


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Response*

What an unhelpful and stupid response............perhaps you really are 15 years old.

There are any number of places I would not like to stay in the UK be they white or black residents.................WHY.......because you can find unpleasant dangerous idiots everywhere.

But I don't want this site to get like "the other one" where paranoid hatred seems to rule.................what an ass*****


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Story line on Corrie now!

TM


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Sprinta said:


> shame no one listened to Enoch


So repugnant, ignorant and unthinking racist bigotry persists here too.

This disgusting and sub-human post makes me feel ashamed.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

I was under the impression that Asian communities were peaceful law abiding model examples to us all!!!!!!

I do not agree with a lot of what Enoch said but if you take the trouble to read what he _actually_ said you will see that much of it has come to pass.

Webby1, you live in Lancashire have you been to Blackburn,Burnley, Nelson,Colne,Oldham,Rochdale lately...largely ghetto'ised.

I lived in Rochdale most of my life and moved into an area which at the time was very mixed with Asian immigrants,Ukranian, Polish and of course locals. I believed, and still do, believe in multiculturalism but unfortunately that is not what the Asian community wants, what they want is to impose their values in self created ghetto's.

I see that Roma people are living in an Asian area of Sheffield, much to the annoyance of the locals!!

I would agree that there are good and bad in all communities and the broad generilisations that I have made above do not apply to all.

As regards to 'wild camping' it is neither wild nor camping and in unknown towns....?????


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The OP had a bad experience at the hands of thugs. It happens everywhere and does not depend on ethnic origins. To suggest that it does is simply idiotic, Alan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We wild camp a lot but mainly overseas where it generally seems and feels safer. People in the UK dont seem to have any respect for motorhomers and often they are a target for ignorant scrotes with nothing better to do.

If we do wild in the UK then I tend to pick places well away from where this pond life are likely to be. If its within walking distance of any shall we say dodgy looking area I will avoid it. What seems ok during the day may take on a different feel and look after dark.

I fail to see what race has to do with it though.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We have just got a puppy. It is mostly black and brown with a small white area.

So I have named it Bradford.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

barryd said:


> We wild camp a lot but mainly overseas where it generally seems and feels safer. People in the UK dont seem to have any respect for motorhomers and often they are a target for ignorant scrotes with nothing better to do.
> 
> If we do wild in the UK then I tend to pick places well away from where this pond life are likely to be. If its within walking distance of any shall we say dodgy looking area I will avoid it. What seems ok during the day may take on a different feel and look after dark.
> 
> I fail to see what race has to do with it though.


I would agree to a point with your final comment but....

grew up in one of the villages nearish and would not venture in that area after dark. It is a white person no go area after dark. Sad to say but true.

mmediate action telephoned 999 who were on the ball came took statement and stated i had parked in the worst possible place in Keighly as it was a highly populated asian community that had lots of problems.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

747 said:


> We have just got a puppy. It is mostly black and brown with a small white area.
> 
> So I have named it Bradford.


My bum is called Rotorua cos it keeps erupting.

Whadya mean I'm lowering the tone? :lol:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Some people think that they are not allowed to say that there are bad Asian people for fear of being accused of being racist.............this is nonsense..........racism is to assume that because of one bad experience or one Daily Mail headline that everyone with a particular skin colour is the same and then make sweeping statements about them.

People then show their ignorance and contradict themselves....such as:



> unfortunately that is not what the Asian community wants, what they want is to impose their values in self created ghetto's.


what even the Asian doctor who lives down our street ?? 
And then within the same post


> I would agree that there are good and bad in all communities and the broad generilisations that I have made above do not apply to all.


Then don't make generalisations that's the point.

Is it normal to want to live where you feel comfortable, import your customs and funny foreign food and not learn the language. Are Brits doing that in Spain ????

And then of course people who think it's an opportunity for a laugh. No names but the avatar shows someone talking though his ass


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Brits in Spain*



> Are Brits doing that in Spain ????


Of course,, I meant some Brits in Spain, not all.............obviously !!!!


----------



## larryn (Apr 22, 2013)

Folks i am not knocking the Asian community was just trying to warn off people from parking in what looks like a lovely park that it is "QUOTE by the police" NOT A SAFE AREA TO PARK IN" UNQUOTE.
Sadly we live in a country that has been degraded by the goody do,ers that seems to give KIDS the right what ever their origins to do anything they want to do without any comeback. There again thats another topic of discussion i was only pointing out. DONT park your pride and joy expensive motor home in the car park of Victoria Park, Keighly.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning folks,


Another point to remember is to keep a good distance from the vehicle in front, especially at roundabouts and junctions. these former nothern industrial towns are the main crash for cash areas in UK.


norm


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Blimey, I didn't think of that. Glad I got back from the twilight zone without a prang.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Webby1 said:


> Some people think that they are not allowed to say that there are bad Asian people for fear of being accused of being racist.............this is nonsense..........racism is to assume that because of one bad experience or one Daily Mail headline that everyone with a particular skin colour is the same and then make sweeping statements about them.
> 
> People then show their ignorance and contradict themselves....such as:
> 
> ...


I must apologise for my ignorance in making generalisations and then contradicting myself, sometimes a generalisation is made in this context to express the general feeling of a community that I have lived and worked in for over 30 years.

Your comment about the Doctor living down your street says a lot to me, there were no Doctors of any sort living anywhere near I lived.

It is not normal for me to import and impose my customs into the many European countries that I now visit, especially if they are so different to the ones of the indigenous population. I must admit to taking some British foodstuffs with me but in general I try to eat local food and follow local customs, it is what I would consider being polite.

When in Rome..........

My views are not racist and are formed from practical experience, I treat each person as I find them and not to racial(or other) stereotypes but it is a fool that does not admit to being influenced by them

I have probably already been stereotyped as a racist already by many.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

double post


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.


You can keep all that foriegn muck, give me a good old curry any day..

ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Not by me Al42.

The Thought Police have not brainwashed me yet.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> Not by me Al42.
> 
> The Thought Police have not brainwashed me yet.


Yes we know! And being a Gnome your even worse than us humans for being Racist!

Ive heard you ranting on about how all these Goblins have taken over your vegitable patch and that they should go back to where they came from (Middle Earth)! Ive seen you with your GSP banners (Gnome Supremicy Party). Your not kidding anyone you know!

Wrong forum?


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

No need to apologise Al42.................anyone who thinks things through and is prepared to be challenged is fine by me...........it's those who chant out the same old nonsense (since the days of Enoch Powell) that worry me.

Read between the lines of the posts on this thread........it's full of fear fed by Daily Mail headlines............now i don't know whether to be afraid of Asians,young people,do gooders, the thought police,crash for cash claims or now Goblins.

It's as much nonsense as being afraid of gas attacks (to bring it back to motorhoming)

Which is not to say that there aren't unpleasant people in any of those groups........................except perhaps the goblins.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Webby1 said:


> ........................except perhaps the goblins.


That proves you don't know your subject. :evil:

Now hop it. :lol:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

747 said:


> Not by me Al42.
> 
> The Thought Police have not brainwashed me yet.


Conspiracy theories fascinate me. Tell me who is doing the brainwashing to whom exactly, and to what end? 

Dick


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A bloke down the Pub told me all about it Dick. :wink: 

He said I had to be careful who I spoke to. 8O 

I don't know you, do I. :?


----------

